# Angepasste Suchleiste in Firefox/Mozilla/Konqueror

## lolli78

hallo forum,

vor kurzem hab ich mir mozilla-firefox installiert. feines programm. vor allem die suchmöglichkeiten wurden schwer erweitert, so gibt es jetzt eine eigene "such-bar" neben der location-bar. und noch schöner ist: diese such-bar ist beliebig erweiterbar, auf alle suchmaschinen, die es so gibt.*

und der clou: unter http://mycroft.mozdev.org/download.html kann man sogar nach einem forums.gentoo.org-suchskript suchen. und dann hat man alles, was man braucht, in einem browser, an einer stelle. übersichtlicher gehts nicht mehr.

die anleitung, schritt für schritt.

ich gehe davon aus, dass irgendein grafisches system läuft, weil firefox ein grafischer browser ist, der x11 benötigt. aber auf einem router, der ohne monitor läuft, hat ein (grafischer) webbrowser ja auch nichts verloren.

schritt 1.

```
emerge mozilla-firefox

- oder -

emerge mozilla-firefox-bin

```

tee trinken... kaffee kochen... (vor allem bei der ersten variante  :Rolling Eyes: )

dann: schritt 2.

firefox starten. entweder in diversen applikations-menüs, oder aus dem (x|gnome|sonstiges grafisches)terminal mit

```
firefox
```

schon beim ersten start fällt oben rechts im eck die suchleiste auf. wenn man auf das bildchen am linken rand der suchleiste klickt, kann man die suchmaschine auswählen. ganz unten in der liste steht "Add engines...". bei einem klick darauf wird man auf die oben schon angegebene mozdev.org-seite geleitet, in der man die suchmaschinen-skripte suchen kann. dort einmal nach "gentoo" suchen und man bekommt zwei treffer: einen für das forum und einen für die pakete. am besten beide installieren. die skripte sind ca. ein kilobyte groß - das geht auch mit einem analogen modem noch schneller, als man sich darüber beschweren kann.

so, ab jetzt gibt es wirklich keinen grund mehr, das SUCHEN zu überspringen, zumal es doch wesentlich schneller geht, als auf antworten zu warten, die nur aus dem einen wort "rtfm" bestehen oder auf google verweisen. google gibt es natürlich auch als such-skript. oder eurekster. oder yahoo. sogar ebay... und wikipedia.....

viel spaß... beim FINDEN von antworten!

lorenz.

* na gut, wenn es noch kein script gibt, muss man halt eins schreiben. aber dann klappts auch damit...

----------

## SnorreDev

Also obwohl ich extra dafuer Java & Java Script eingeschaltet habe, laedt der gar nix, bzw. Installiert er nichts. Er fragt mich, ob OK, oder Cancel - und das wars. Kein Add - auch keine Anzeige unter Plugins in den Optionen, noch anzeige im Download Manager^^

----------

## lolli78

hallo,

ach, das habe ich vergessen. das muss wohl ein bug im ebuild sein. das verzeichnis, in dem die such-leisten-skripte gespeichert werden, hat die falschen rechte.

du kannst entweder firefox als root starten und die suchdienste installieren oder folgendes ausführen:

```
chmod 777 /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/searchplugins
```

damit dürfen dann alle benutzer die suchdienste installieren.

sicherer wäre es, das verzeichnis der gruppe "user" zuzuordnen und nur 775 als modus anzugeben.

sorry, war schon spät...

lorenz.

----------

## mikkk

Das ist ja mal ein richtig cooler Tipp  :Smile: .

Ich habs gleich mal istalliert, und es funktioniert sogar!

mikkk

----------

## renegade

jo, muss auch mal nen lob ablassen. wirklich genial, hab gleich mal die wichtigsten scripte installiert (ebay, amazon, gentoo natürlich).

@SnorreDev

nach dem du auf den dl klickst, kommt nur nochmal nen bestätigungsfenster. dann auf ok, und der script ist da, da kommt keine anzeige im dl-manager oder in den plugins, einfach firefox neu starten und die scripts sind oben rechts auswählbar.

----------

## SnorreDev

@lolli78

Stimmt - es waren die Rechte, die meinen User nicht erlaubt haben, die Searchtools zu instellieren. Haett ich eigentlich auch selbst drauf kommen koennen *schaem*

Achja - bei mir hat er Firefox nach /opt/firefox gepackt.

Also waren die Searchtools hier zu finden - /opt/firefox/searchplugins aber das ist ja nebensache.

Ist aber ein nettes Tool - Danke  :Very Happy: 

Mir war nichtmal aufgefallen, das sich irgendwas beim Firefox geaendert hat

----------

## lolli78

hallo,

funktionieren die such-plugins eigentlich auch mit dem "ganz normalen" mozilla? hat das mal jemand ausprobiert?

lorenz

----------

## bll0

Hi!

Vielleicht änderst du das Topic in "[Howto] Angepasste Suchleiste in Firefox" oder so um, damit man erkennt worums geht.

Gruß

-A-

----------

## boris64

 *lolli78 wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> funktionieren die such-plugins eigentlich auch mit dem "ganz normalen" mozilla? hat das mal jemand ausprobiert?
> 
> lorenz

 

ja, funktionieren einwandfrei soweit  :Wink: 

----------

## Earthwings

Ähnliches kann man übrigens auch mit dem konqueror machen. Unter Einstellungen->Einrichten->Web-Tastenkürzel->Neu einen Eintrag machen mit

```

Such-Provider: Gentoo Forums

Such-URI: http://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?search_keywords=\{@}

URI-Kurzbefehle: genfor

```

Bis auf Such-URI kann man das natürlich nach Belieben abändern. Danach kann durch Eingabe von 

```
genfor: keyword1 keyword2
```

 suchen. Durch Anpassen der Such-URI kann man die Suche nach Belieben z.B. auf das deutsche Forum einschränken.

----------

## equinox0r

was ich aus dem galeon vermisse...

da konnte man sich diese tollen "intelligenten suchfelder" zusammenbasteln.

ist sehr praktisch um strings direkt an ein script zu übergeben..

gibts das für firefox?

----------

## slick

Was hier dann noch unbedingt reingehört: Bookmarklets

Was das ist steht hier:

http://www.kaipahl.de/brain/web_producer_tips_bookmark.html

Und hier gibts noch eine kleine Auswahl:

http://www.squarefree.com/bookmarklets/

Damit kann man z.B. markierten Text übersetzen lassen oder markierte Worte in Suchmaschinen suchen, Layoutumbau der Seite ... Einsatzvarianten fast beliebig! 

Da kuckst Du!   :Shocked: 

----------

## xmoy

Hi

Die Funktion kenn ich auch schon länger, und nutze sie auch. Z.B. mit dict.leo.org und ähnlichen. Mein Problem ist allerdings, dass ich nur bei Windows und nicht bei Linux Engines hinzufügen kann. Ein Kollege von mir hat das Problem auch, und er hat Redhat, nicht Gentoo. ....Kann also bei ihm nicht wirklich an einem Portage-Bug liegen.

Das mit den Rechten (3. Post) hab ich noch nciht ausprobiert, werd's aber mal versuchen wenn ich zu Hause bin.

Gruss

Jonathan

----------

## ian!

Same here. Ich kann da zwar lustig drauf rumklickern, aber Engines werden nicht geadded. Auch nach Neustart von Firefox sind diese nicht zu sehen.

----------

## lolli78

hallo,

vielleicht sollte ich den bug mal weitergeben. die berechtigungen von /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/searchplugins sind leider per vorgabe sehr eng. und firefox gibt keinen fehler aus, wenn er die datei nicht erstellen kann.

also, nochmal ganz langsam: (bitte als root ausführen)

```
chown root:users /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/searchplugins

chmod 775 /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/searchplugins
```

danach dürfen alle, die in der gruppe users sind (also alle "regulären" benutzer), neue such-plugins hinzufügen (und auch welche löschen). leider muss dieser schritt nach jedem firefox-update wiederholt werden. also gut merken.

edit: gerade einen bug gepostet. vielleicht wird ja die berechtigung demnächst korrekt gesetzt. https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=61015

auf einen interessanten anderen bug wurde ich beim suchen in der bug-db aufmerksam: die suchplugins werden bei updates gelöscht   :Crying or Very sad:  , aber eine lösung wurde schon gezeigt.

----------

## ian!

Oh. Na das war ja einfach. Danke!  :Wink: 

----------

## xmoy

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Same here.

 

Es geht nun auch bei mir  :Smile: 

----------

